# Server 'Worries'



## John Philip (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi there,
Got an Xserve with a bit of 'stomach ache' - users seem to be unable to log on priodically - and according to the users, periodically rights seem to differ on files and folders.
Login problem typically - user disconnects - and has to try and connect several times with same user ID/Password before being accepted.
Rights problem: User creates folder = OK everybody can access it (as they sholuld according to server prefs). Five minutes later, same user creates another folder - and then nobody can access it. Looking at rights it has Admin as user and group as unknown !!
--
Been looking at the logs, heres a transscript:
--
Console Log:
    Log as of  2003-03-17 10:01:07 +0100:
            Mac OS X Version 10.2.4 (Build 6I35)
            DOCK: CFMessagePortSendRequest returned -4
            Mar 17 09:46:23 Macintosh /Applications/Utilities/Workgroup 
Manager.app/Contents/MacOS/Workgroup Manager: objc: Both 
/Applications/Utilities/Workgroup Manager.app/Contents/MacOS/Workgroup 
Manager and /Applications/Utilities/Workgroup 
Manager.app/Contents/PlugIns/GroupGeneral.PMMUG/Contents/MacOS/GroupGeneral 
have implementations of class SpinningArrows.

            Mar 17 09:46:23 Macintosh /Applications/Utilities/Workgroup 
Manager.app/Contents/MacOS/Workgroup Manager: objc: Using implementation 
from /Applications/Utilities/Workgroup 
Manager.app/Contents/PlugIns/GroupGeneral.PMMUG/Contents/MacOS/GroupGeneral.

            Mar 17 09:51:53 Macintosh WindowServer[218]: 
CGXRemoveTrackingArea : Invalid tracking area

            Mar 17 09:51:53 Macintosh WindowServer[218]: 
CGXRemoveTrackingArea : Invalid tracking area

            Mar 17 09:54:13 Macintosh last message repeated 2 times

            Mar 17 09:56:21 Macintosh PasswordService: client response 
doesn't match what we generated

            Mar 17 09:56:21 Macintosh PasswordService: DIGEST-MD5 reauth 
failed

            Mar 17 09:56:21 Macintosh PasswordService: client response 
doesn't match what we generated

            Mar 17 09:56:22 Macintosh last message repeated 5 times

            Mar 17 09:56:31 Macintosh WindowServer[218]: 
CGXRemoveTrackingArea : Invalid tracking area

            Mar 17 09:56:31 Macintosh WindowServer[218]: 
CGXRemoveTrackingArea : Invalid tracking area

---
Finder.crash.log:
    2003-02-05 13:53:03 +0100:
            Date/Time:  2003-02-05 13:53:03 +0100
            OS Version: 10.2.3 (Build 6G30)
            Host:       Macintosh

            Command:    Finder
            PID:        502

            Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
            Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x02bebec8
---
2003-01-21 04:28:22 +0100:
            Date/Time:  2003-01-21 04:28:22 +0100
            OS Version: 10.2.3 (Build 6G30)
            Host:       Macintosh

            Command:    Finder
            PID:        817

            Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
            Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00437000
---
loginwindow.crash.log:
    2003-03-08 03:37:02 +0100:
            Date/Time:  2003-03-08 03:37:02 +0100
            OS Version: 10.2.3 (Build 6G30)
            Host:       Macintosh

            Command:    loginwindow
            PID:        406

            Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
            Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x02db0ec8
---
2003-02-05 13:53:05 +0100:
            Date/Time:  2003-02-05 13:53:05 +0100
            OS Version: 10.2.3 (Build 6G30)
            Host:       Macintosh

            Command:    loginwindow
            PID:        417

            Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
            Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x2b4490fc

---
StuffIt Expander.crash.log:
    2003-03-17 08:19:30 +0100:
            Date/Time:  2003-03-17 08:19:30 +0100
            OS Version: 10.2.4 (Build 6I35)
            Host:       Macintosh

            Command:    StuffIt Expander
            PID:        19981

            Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
            Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000020
---
Workgroup Manager.crash.log:
    2003-03-11 12:52:44 +0100:
            Date/Time:  2003-03-11 12:52:44 +0100
            OS Version: 10.2.4 (Build 6I35)
            Host:       Macintosh

            Command:    Workgroup Manager
            PID:        549

            Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
            Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0xeaf5ab31
---
2003-01-23 13:31:36 +0100:
            Date/Time:  2003-01-23 13:31:36 +0100
            OS Version: 10.2.3 (Build 6G30)
            Host:       Macintosh

            Command:    Workgroup Manager
            PID:        13225

            Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
            Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x21d62088
---
And the Server Settings Agent Error Log:
N9CEndpoint21NetworkReadWriteErrorE - network i/o failed on socket (errno 54)
--
Anybody has any good ideas out there?

Ups almost forgot. Running OSX 10.2.3 Build 6630
(and he's using FTP services on the Xserve - but nothing else. The installation is rather small = 10 users)

)C:<
John Philip


----------



## John Philip (Mar 19, 2003)

Aha - the tech supp. that installed the server in the first place - installed the whole FTP-part (remote user folder etc.) in the 'Library' folder (!!!)
This is probably the reson for the whole server - and in particular the 'User rights' were somewhat 'shaky' and behaved erratically.
The Workgroup Manager itself had a tendecy to give an error message when shut down after a (long) period of having been open (but not active).
Error message read typically:
Unexpected error
Error of type -14081 on line 1078 of PMMUGSearchController.mm

After having relocated the FTP part and reconfigured the 'User rights', 'Share points' etc. The system seesm to work ok - and has been doing so for 20 hrs. by now.

Get back with more news later

John Philip


----------

